# Favorite Video Game Music



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 3, 2012)

So what's your favorite video game music?

Guidelines:
Song must have been in a game. If it is a remix and has never been in a game, it's not welcome in this thread.
Spoiler tags if you're posting more than one video, please. (GUIDELINE CHANGED DUE TO LAG ISSUES WITH MULTIPLE VIDEOS IN ONE PAGE)
Using videos? Please list all the songs at the bottom, and from what game they are from. With some videos, the title doesn't show up for some reason.
....Forgot to mention this, but you ARE allowed to list songs that are from hacks or fan games or whatever. Because those are still games, and the songs in them count as songs that were in games.



Spoiler






Spoiler



[yt]YGtiOuQROY8[/yt][yt]JIIIVzv0qIk[/yt][yt]2TPQQQa4mxY[/yt] [yt]wEPmfXUQGgw[/yt] [yt]w_DwmMDCOQQ[/yt] [yt]pkpb0pzyB8I[/yt] [yt]-Ml85DEyip4[/yt]

Songs:
Save / Item Room - Metroid: Zero Mission (GBA)
Item Room Ambience - Metroid (NES)
Item Room Ambience - Super Metroid (SNES)
Final Attack - Metroid: Zero Mission (GBA)
Kraid's Lair - Metroid (NES)
Kraid's Lair - Metroid: Zero Mission (GBA)
Brinstar Depths - Super Smash Bros. Melee (GCN)






Spoiler



[yt]sEnsFnSnDvc[/yt][yt]1Y7A9lCuIbU[/yt][yt]wqqFIo1l1YM[/yt] [yt]bkDp21ArR4U[/yt][yt]aAaPQOhLA2Y[/yt][yt]jT1T6NU_Sjc[/yt]
Songs:
All-Star Rest Area - Super Smash Bros. Melee (GCN)
Float Islands - Kirby's Dream Land (GB)
Float Islands - Kirby Super Star (SNES) / Kirby Super Star Ultra (NDS)
Rainbow Resort - Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land (GBA)
Rainbow Resort - Kirby's Adventure (NES)
Rainbow Resort - Kirby: Air Ride (GCN)






Spoiler



[yt]s4RDJb8sOeg[/yt] [yt]JQChkLQV8_c[/yt] [yt]d2QAZmvDa1k[/yt] [yt]e-ZQkotRSN8[/yt] [yt]hdHRdPaDT7U[/yt] [yt]oLK8IrYrZxA[/yt] [yt]0Vo6hTc5on0[/yt] [yt]f114tCFlZ5g[/yt]
Songs:
Angel's Fear - Seiken Densetsu 3 (SNES)
Fear of the Heavens - Secret of Mana (SNES)
Endless Battlefield - Sword of Mana (GBA)
Fight 2 - Final Fantasy Adventure (GB)
A Bell is Tolling - Secret of Mana (SNES)
A Wish - Secret of Mana (SNES)
Meridian Dance - Secret of Mana (SNES)
Innocent Water - Seiken Densetsu 3 (SNES)






Spoiler



[yt]YoEMaWrQBQM[/yt][yt]u3S8CGo_klk[/yt] [yt]RSaaZe0Qy3g[/yt] [yt]1Y9-3caZekU[/yt] [yt]6-uMkAWj28o[/yt] [yt]PJzedahyjXE[/yt] [yt]J46RY4PU8a8[/yt] [yt]aBE3c9X0BoA[/yt] [yt]bNzYIEY-CcM[/yt]
Songs:
Star-Stealing Girl - Chrono Cross (PS1)
Star-Stealing Girl - Radical Dreamers (SNES)
Main Theme / Chrono's Theme - Chrono Trigger (SNES / PS1 / NDS)
A Premonition - Chrono Trigger (SNES / PS1 / NDS)
Wind Scene - Chrono Trigger (SNES / PS1 / NDS)
Secret of the Forest - Chrono Trigger (SNES / PS1 / NDS)
Time's Scar - Chrono Cross (PS1)
Radical Dreamers - Chrono Cross (PS1)
Corridors of Time - Chrono Trigger (SNES / PS1 / NDS)






Spoiler



[yt]Vtz-40AjwOM[/yt] [yt]K5xdue7GFcc[/yt] [yt]NST6OpuXW9I[/yt] [yt]_HmH5FK-R8Y[/yt] [yt]s-SAlaDIKtc[/yt] [yt]KijwtCrLvGE[/yt] [yt]gQl4TRN9WqU[/yt] [yt]WdyHSp6nRc8[/yt]
Songs:
Rainbow Road - Super Mario Kart (SNES)
Rainbow Road - Mario Kart 64 (N64)
Rainbow Road - Mario Kart: Double Dash (GCN)
Rainbow Road - Mario Kart: Super Circuit (GBA)
Rainbow Road - Mario Kart DS (NDS)
Rainbow Road - Mario Kart Wii (Wii)
Rainbow Road - Mario Kart 7 (3DS)
Rainbow Road (Planet) - Mario Kart 7 (3DS)






Spoiler



[yt]4LYJeib1Rdk[/yt] [yt]K4FaGacwtd4[/yt] [yt]eSw92CCHraA[/yt] [yt]wxA97zTKRRQ[/yt] [yt]GMlvXgtsebg[/yt] [yt]1EHEcY2UI1M[/yt] [yt]KCz-KlNEPJk[/yt] [yt]zqqBepLKs8U[/yt]
Songs:
Sleepyhead - LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
Get it Together - LittleBigPlanet / LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
Cornman - LittleBigPlanet / LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
Atlas - LittleBigPlanet / LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
Volver a Comenzar - LittleBigPlanet / LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
Left Bank Two - LittleBigPlanet / LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
The Orb of Dreamers - LittleBigPlanet / LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)
My Patch - LittleBigPlanet / LittleBigPlanet 2 (PS3)






Spoiler



[yt]R7FxKCsz9Fg[/yt] [yt]XDX4ZwUeOok[/yt] [yt]e056R97svz8[/yt] [yt]fN1vFESbfZk[/yt] [yt]wgTchH6OJw4[/yt] [yt]jreMRV4jx7k[/yt] [yt]ZrlWZoyEouY[/yt] [yt]gMPyzmd3OxE[/yt] [yt]tl-kCxmFXq8[/yt]
Songs:
Spiral Staircase - The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (NDS)
Song of Healing - The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)
Final Hours - The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)
Ballad of the Goddess - The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Wii)
Title - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker (GCN)
Ballad of the Wind Fish (Marin) - The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX (GB / GBC)
Ballad of the Wind Fish - The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)
Wind Temple - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time URA Restoration Hack (N64 / Emulator)
Kokiri Forest - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)






Spoiler



[yt]5SEyxVVAbIY[/yt] [yt]cTVuIq3n65I[/yt] [yt]urrHJargFpY[/yt] [yt]jxiB7jmfPFs[/yt] [yt]b2FtDqkxXcc[/yt] [yt]ez7SL6-HyGA[/yt] [yt]F_WDHT-jxdo[/yt] [yt]zgaWk9pS_Fs[/yt] [yt]EsgBI412ms4[/yt] [yt]933y0v43-WU[/yt]
Songs:
Peace of Akatosh - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
Through the Valleys - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
Harvest Dawn - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
Wind from the Depths - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
King and Country - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
Wings of Kynareth - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
All's Well - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
Tension - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
Watchman's Ease - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)
Ancient Sorrow - The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC / 360 / PS3)






Spoiler



[yt]lb2jDNZ5JuQ[/yt] [yt]zdNPlQaPt-k[/yt] [yt]IaaRMdsK878[/yt] [yt]9k_PfOBmpXc[/yt]
Songs:
BGM 3 - Mario Paint (SNES)
Melrode - Quest 64 (N64)
Ant Land - Chameleon Twist (N64)
Blue Resort - Bomberman 64 (N64)



Spoiler Key:
Metroid Series
Kirby Series
Seiken Densetsu Series
Chrono Series
Rainbow Road
LittleBigPlanet Series
Zelda Series
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Misc Songs


----------



## Langin (Jan 3, 2012)

One song:

Blinded by Light, Final Fantasy XIII



Is this format okay?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 3, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]Y6ljFaKRTrI[/yt][yt]dVVZaZ8yO6o&amp;ob[/yt][yt]IYitYCOYK1Y[/yt][yt]OM33TiQKl7I[/yt]



Still Alive / Credits - Portal
Want You Gone / Credits - Portal 2
Main Theme - SSBB
Main Theme - Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## Paarish (Jan 3, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETTk83qis0w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k6lVKllNYw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOm1C8xmQAE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-h-n43xOqg



Probably post more later 

Songs in order:

Touhou 8~Imperishable Night: Reach for the Moon, Immortal Smoke
Touhou 8~Imperishable Night: Plain Asia
Tales of Rebirth: Battle Organization
Chrono Cross: Scars of Time


----------



## Fudge (Jan 3, 2012)

These are the songs that I love. I like a lot of VGM, but these are my favorites:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bytvxk97kzY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r1iesThvYg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX63z4acmUo
The entire OST of Nier http://www.youtube.c...2F9F647A86EA5AE

It's worth mentioning that I love the entire Chrono Trigger OST.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 3, 2012)

Super Castlevania IV
Megaman 2
Secret of Mana
Axelay
Castlevania III
Donkey Kong Country Trilogy


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 3, 2012)

Final Fantasy X
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cVoauKyHTE
Digimon Card Battle


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 3, 2012)

Spoiler: Clannad (Visual Novel) OST - Nagisa (?)





Just in case people are wondering, the OST is from the game, not the anime (although this, and probably every OST in the game, also comes up on the anime).





Spoiler: Rockman 2 - Dr. Wily Stage 2 BGM





8-bit music


----------



## Paarish (Jan 3, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Spoiler: Touhou Fuujinroku~Mountain of Faith OST - Shinkou wa hakanaki ningen no tame ni (信仰は儚き人間の為に)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I need to play more Touhou


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 3, 2012)

Aerith's Theme - Final Fantasy VII/Crisis Core/Advent Children


It's such a perdy song 

Also, +1 for Still Alive and Want You Gone (but mostly Still Alive).


----------



## prowler (Jan 4, 2012)

If you're posting more than one video, it should be in a spoiler.
My computer just lagged the hell out, which is why I hate threads like this because I can never enter them without lag.

After playing Xenosaga again, it's reconfirmed my love for this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_NKJNo7nx8
even though it's the ONLY battle theme apart from probably the last battle, it's still my favourite from any game.


----------



## xist (Jan 4, 2012)

This so much....Dream of a Shore Bordering Another World (Chrono Cross). But the Gutzalpus OCRemix takes it to a whole new level!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROKcr2OTgws


----------



## machomuu (Jan 4, 2012)

Meh...I feel like I've done this too many times.  Oh well, music is one of my favorite aspects about a game, so here goes.
Note that this isn't all of them, I didn't feel like thinking up the favorite of my favorites, so this is just some of them.
Going from left to right


Spoiler



[yt]ojp1tSglzdo[/yt][yt]4NSS2FnvLDA[/yt]
[yt]_58-XYXuJMs[/yt][yt]FGUGAHTPcak[/yt]


Touhou 10 - Mountain of Faith: Faith is for the Transient People
Pokemon GSC: Vs. Lance/Red
Persona 4: I'll Face Myself -Battle-
Persona 4: The Almighty


Spoiler



[yt]xfu0XBf8kmk[/yt][yt]hELte7HgL2Y[/yt]
[yt]bNzYIEY-CcM[/yt][yt]M9wHYiicY5I[/yt]


Final Fantasy XIII: Blinded by the Light (surprisingly my favorite FF battle theme)
Chrono Trigger: Wind Scene
Chrono Trigger: Corridors of Time
Toughou 7 - Perfect Cherry Blossom: Phantom Ensemble


Spoiler



[yt]_iYF6QFhOyQ[/yt][yt]htHZ8BuTr4U[/yt]
[yt]t4y-pQb-UDA[/yt][yt]KR_4Xubds7w[/yt]


Phoenix Wright - Trials and Tribulations: Pursuit ~ Caught
Apollo Justice - Ace Attorney: The Start of a New Trial (Objection Theme)
Touhou 8 - Imperishable Night: Deaf to All but the Song
Touhou 10.5 - Scarlet Weather Rhapsody: Wonderful Heaven


Spoiler



[yt]4k6lVKllNYw[/yt][yt]hOmgIZZuI68[/yt]
[yt]r7ZLA5FX_v0[/yt][yt]WJRoRt155mA[/yt]


Touhou 8 - Imperishable Night: Plain Asia
Chrono Trigger: Chrono Trigger
Persona 3: Burn My Dread
Megaman 2: Dr. Wily's Stage


Spoiler



[yt]6pAb68IUR3E[/yt][yt]JQChkLQV8_c[/yt]


Persona 4: Never More
Secret of Mana: Fear of the Heavens


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 4, 2012)

Would everyone who posted more than one video please edit the videos to be in spoiler tags? prowler_ is right. It DOES get laggy when so many videos are trying to load on one page.



xist said:


> But the Gutzalpus OCRemix takes it to a whole new level!


The OCRemix version wasn't in any game...


----------



## machomuu (Jan 5, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Would everyone who posted more than one video please edit the videos to be in spoiler tags? prowler_ is right. It DOES get laggy when so many videos are trying to load on one page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should it matter?  There are some pretty amazing remixes out there, many created by the original composers and some that even outclass/build upon their originals.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2012)

Ghost Trick Main Theme:


Spoiler








Zelda Skyward Sword Theme:


Spoiler








Assassin's Creed II - Venice Rooftops


Spoiler








Halo 3 Theme


Spoiler








Super Meat Boy theme


Spoiler








I wanted to add the music in Arkham City whenever you fight random baddies around town, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 5, 2012)

This thread pops up and dies too often, lol. I should just make a copy/paste thing for when it does...

Anyway, i'm far too lazy to post everything but, a good chunk of Valkyria Chronicles OST is fantastic, and all of Nier's soundtrack basically makes for the greatest OST i've ever heard while playing a game.
Then a definite mention to Touhou games, which also seem to have an overall fantastic soundtrack (all of them).
Emotionally, Clannad definitely gets some major points. A very good amount of the emotional sway is through the music. Family Project as well.



Spoiler: Clannad: Fuko's Theme











Spoiler: Family Project: Seashell











Spoiler: Family Project: Dandelion











Spoiler: Nier: Kaine (escape)











Spoiler: Valkyria Chronicles: We Are Squad 7


----------



## prowler (Jan 6, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Spoiler: Nier: Kaine (escape)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Hells Malice you dumbass! You better start posting more Nier songs you rotten weeaboo or you're gonna be sorry!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2012)

Venus lighthouse theme from Golden Sun. 


Spoiler


----------



## xist (Jan 6, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> The OCRemix version wasn't in any game...



In reality It was...Gutzalpus' version is just played on a real piano making it sound so much more compelling. It's not been remixed in the traditional sense, more re-arranged.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 6, 2012)

Too many favorites, so I'll post what my top 3 favorites would be:

3)



Spoiler








2)



Spoiler








1)



Spoiler


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 7, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Nier: Kaine (escape)
> ...



I'd post the entire soundtrack if I wasn't lazy. I love every song.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 7, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...


I already did earlier in this thread.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah, I didn't notice since it was just fine print under your video wall.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 9, 2012)

The Metal Gear Solid Theme
Tina's Theme from FFVI
Frog's Theme from Chrono Trigger

When any of those are on, even the remixes, I SHALL NEVER PRESS SKIP!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 21, 2012)

1
2
3
4
5
6
7


----------

